# Next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride this Saturday March 21st!



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2015)

It's that time again...Air up those tires and grease up those bearings for the next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride.
Saturday March 21st atVelocipedist in Old Town Monrovia,Ca 107 Myrtle 91016. 
Meet at 8ish
Ride 9am
Family friendly, any type of bike welcome, bikes to lend. 
Meet and greet at the shop with plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean & Starbucks just across the street. Then we head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. 
Thinking about riding to the El Monte Airfield and having breakfast at Annia's Kitchen....?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2015)

I suppose I can make it


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone else rollin out?? Got a few friends meeting up at my place in the morning. See you there!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry brother, One son has a game and the other a track meet.   Saturdays are going to be tough this time of year.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2015)

Maybe next time...See you at next IE ride


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2015)




----------

